# Warn/QuadBoss Power Pivot same or different?



## Keowee (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi, I'm just a home owner with a Honda Foreman and Quad Boss snowplow and need a help! We recently purchased a Warn power pivot (73860) as a dealer told us that it fits any warn/quadboss plows (He said that Quad Boss buys from Warn and simply put their own stickers). However, we found that our push tube assembly is different from that in Power Pivot's manual: Ours does not have any slots. Is QuadBoss Power Pivot different from Warn's? Or do I have to buy a Warn Push Tube Assembly to install a Power Pivot 73860?

Please help! Thank you in advance.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i was told they were the same. you could call warns customer service
and talk to them. you mean your push tube doesnt have the 5 slots.
how do you adjust it manually and lock it. i assume this is a underneath
mount. any pics--irv


----------



## Keowee (Feb 22, 2011)

*How to post photos?? No slots nor 6 bolts :<*

Thanks, IRV, for your reply. The bearing plate has no 6 bolts and the swivel base has no lots. So, I cannot install Power-Pivot.....

I'd like to post photos, but how can I do so?? I only see enter "URL of image".


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can't help you with the plow part but if you due the full replay and then click on the paper clip you can then upload the photo's from your computer to the message board.

hope that helps ya out

you might need like 10 post or something also in order to get the option to post/upload pics.

there's a FAQ you could go threw to find that out.
just a guess


----------



## Keowee (Feb 22, 2011)

*Still cannot post photos*

Thank you, Sublime. Yes, I did see the upload option when I chose a "full" reply. Thank you! However, uploading keeps failing. I only have several posts, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Keowee (Feb 22, 2011)

*Quad Boss Plow assembly w/no bolts nor slots*

Here are some photos of my plow assembly. When I removed the handle and such, I saw no bolts nor slots. Power Pivot manual shows 6 bolts and 5 (?) slots. Are they incompatible although I was told that all models are compatible? Any help?


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

wow that looks like the old cycle country plow setup i had, instead
of warn. there is no way it will work. the entire rear of the plow is
almost identical to the 48 inch setup including the spring loaded lock.
warn had told me a while back that the old non provantage was the
quad boss plow. who did you buy the plow from? it says qb plows
are only available from tucker rocky distributors.


----------



## Keowee (Feb 22, 2011)

*Oh, no.. has to buy a new push tube assembly?*

I'm in Alaska and bought the ATV and plow together from a local dealer. The plow says "Quad Boss" and is 52" wide. So, I have to buy a totally new push tube assembly?!



irv;1249835 said:


> who did you buy the plow from? it says qb plows
> are only available from tucker rocky distributors.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you would have to get the whole plow setup to use the power pivot.
the push tube and the plow base are different

i went to cycle countrys website and it shows your pushtube as the 
standard undermount tube. i have no idea whats going on unless quad boss
bought some cycle country stuff.
[cyclecountry.com] go to atv plows
you can enlarge the pics

add on
just talked to cycle country. they used to make plows for quad boss a few years
ago. this is what you have. for about the last 2 or 3 year they have been warn.
maybe your dealer had it left over.
maybe cycle country has something that will work. they did have a cable remote latch
pin pull cable. i had one of them.
ph # is-800-841-2222


----------



## Keowee (Feb 22, 2011)

*Angle Adjustment Kit vs Power Pivot*

Wow, irv, thanks for checking so much! May I ask a few more questions?

Cycle Country shows "ATV Manual Plow Angle Adjustment Kit, Part Number 10-0050, $44.99 (www.cyclecountry.com/remote-blade-angle-kit). Does it really work? Since you had this (I suppose it's the same one) and now have a Power Pivot, is it correct that you weren't very happy with it? (BTW, did you purchase a whole new set of blade and plow base?)

Is it correct that I won't be able to just swap mine with Warn 62100 ATV Plow Base Kit and reuse the current Quad Boss (Cycle Country?) plow blade? Will I have to purchase an entire set (Plow base and Blade)?!! Oh my.......

Add on:

I just read that the adjustment kit only releases the latch and so you will still have to get off ATV and change the angle yourself!!
(http://www.arcticchat.com/forum/gen...-angle-adjuster-artic-cat-500-650-models.html)

Then, what is my option? Buy a whole new set of plow blade and plow base?!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

to use the power pivot you would have to switch to the current type
of quad boss plow setup made by warn. it is their pre provantage setup.
that is what i have. 4wheelonline.com has them under their atv plow
section if you want to see them. i liked the cycle country plows and
used them till 05. on the remote latch pull kit, you can pull the cable
and then bump the plow on something left or right w/o getting off your
machine. there wasnt any reason i switched except to try something else.
the warn looked heavier duty. i think cycle country may have a power angle setup
now. they are a good plow . the customer service people are good .give them a call.
cyclecountry.com is the site.--irv

you would have to buy the blade,push tube, and the frame mt.[whole kit]
to use the power pivot, or tons of fabbing and welding on yours


----------



## Keowee (Feb 22, 2011)

*Bumping?*

irv,

Thank you for checking a lot for me. I at last got to get a hold of both Quad Boss and Cycle Country. Neither of them has a plan to make a Power Pivot equivalent. So, I'm out of luck!

What do you bump your snowplow against, and how do you do it? I just cannot imagine how you do it...... Against snow banks? It's very cold here, so snow is quite powdery.

Some comments on the website I read earlier (http://www.arcticchat.com/forum/gen...-angle-adjuster-artic-cat-500-650-models.html) says:

"I've used these plows for 9 years and it is just as easy to get off as to try to BUMP it. Just my opinion."

What do you think? Thanks for your help!


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

you find a curb, post or something like that, pull the cable and
hold it as you bump whichever side of the blade you want it to
turn to. after you get past the notch youre in , let it go and the spring will
pullit into that notch. you just have to push the blade to it. better
than nothing but not much. most plows have 5 slots cc only has 3.
if you are going to angle it you would think you would want the max.
i did grind 2 more slots in mine when i had it.

i read the arcticchat thread.dont use the neighbors car for the solid object
unless you dont like him.


----------

